# icsi fertilisation/fragmentation



## m (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi peter, Could you please answer a few questions for me regarding poor icsi fertilisation I have just completed my 2nd icsi cycle (6 eggs collected - all suitable for fertilisation - only 2 fertilised.- day 2 et 4/5 cells respectively ) 1st cycle 15 eggs collected - 11 suitable for fertisation - only 2 fertilised.(day 3 -et 6/8 cells respectively. my dh has has low motility/count. is this an issue regarding fertilisation chances or fragmentation problems.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

m said:


> Hi peter, Could you please answer a few questions for me regarding poor icsi fertilisation I have just completed my 2nd icsi cycle (6 eggs collected - all suitable for fertilisation - only 2 fertilised.- day 2 et 4/5 cells respectively ) 1st cycle 15 eggs collected - 11 suitable for fertisation - only 2 fertilised.(day 3 -et 6/8 cells respectively. my dh has has low motility/count. is this an issue regarding fertilisation chances or fragmentation problems.


These are very low fert rates for ICSI. Try to find out why this is from your clinic.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

